# Ibrox Radio College



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to the college or how long his classes lasted.

'"Duke Ellerington" was a magnificent teacher who not only brought me through all the C & G's but also talked PMG into allowing me to sit a first class ticket without sitting the second class one. (Pesumably never been done before). His "technician classes" were also well attended.

Chas


----------

